

Github: Soft-wrapping on prose diffs - hepha1979
https://github.com/blog/1707-soft-wrapping-on-prose-diffs

======
yuvadam
Not sure if related to my comment [1] or not, but thanks Github! :)

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6833785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6833785)

edit: def related

~~~
holman
Not quite (we've been meaning to ship this for awhile now), but we were
definitely delighted by the timing of your comment. :)

